# new member



## ducoman (Nov 5, 2008)

hello to everyone from ducoman .i own a ci 171 riviera motorhome.ive had it for about 6 months ,only just found this web site .


----------



## cipro (Nov 5, 2008)

ducoman said:


> hello to everyone from ducoman .i own a ci 171 riviera motorhome.ive had it for about 6 months ,only just found this web site .


 
Hi ducoman nice to see another CI owner, we have a cipro hence name had her 18 months so so good


----------



## TWS (Nov 5, 2008)

H and welcome from another newbie.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 5, 2008)

hi and welcome you have just found a great site .


----------



## lenny (Nov 5, 2008)

Hiya, Ducoman and welcome to the site


----------



## jimmnlizz (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Ducoman, welcome aboard and enjoy the site.!!  You sound like another Fiat owner!!     JIM.


----------

